
Collective Debate – An AI that argues morality with you - jawns
http://collectivedebate.mit.edu/
======
jawns
The basic gist is that it does a brief profile of how you make moral
decisions, and what your moral guideposts are.

Then it shows you how you compare to others.

Then the "debate" begins.

It presents an argument, and you indicate how strongly you agree or disagree.

Then you get to choose from canned responses to the argument, or write your
own.

This repeats several times.

I'm not totally sure about what sort of AI is underpinning the project. It
could be as simple as "choose your own adventure" logic, but possibly more
sophisticated.

